# my koi acting crazy



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Hi,
When I feed my koi, they come to the surface,take the food and so fast go down in the water again as if something is running behind them and come again take the food in a sudden acation and go back to the water.I do not know why it is so. Does it mean something.Why they act as if they are scared.

Thanks.


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

They may be wary of you. Just keep an eye on your pond for predators as sometimes local cats may come and visit!


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

They are small koi and I keep them in aquarium.


----------



## colley614 (May 12, 2012)

You really shouldn't keep Koi in a tank unless the tank is massive. It will stunt their growth and cause deformities. If you think that they only grow to the size of the tank then your wrong, their internal organs keep growing and will kill them from the inside. 
Consider this a two year old Koi should be about a foot long. Are yours this age? if so are they this big? If not then unfortunately they are suffering.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

They are maybe 20 cm long.Still less than one foot.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

colley614 said:


> You really shouldn't keep Koi in a tank unless the tank is massive. It will stunt their growth and cause deformities. If you think that they only grow to the size of the tank then your wrong, their internal organs keep growing and will kill them from the inside.
> Consider this a two year old Koi should be about a foot long. Are yours this age? if so are they this big? If not then unfortunately they are suffering.


I never knew that! I love koi and was always under the impression 'they grow to size of the tank'. If I want some, I need to start digging!


----------



## Angelfish2 (Jun 26, 2012)

How many do you have? They will grow you know. And even if they are small right now, they are not suited for tanks, they are pond fish. Just like when people put goldfish with tropical fish, it bugs me too. Anyways, they may just be scared in general. As long as they are eating it's okay. Are they by themselves? Or do you have any other fish in the tank?


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Anglefish2

I have 6 and they are by themselves.


----------



## Angelfish2 (Jun 26, 2012)

6? That is quite a lot... How many gallons is your tank? Are they eating well? And pooping?


----------

